# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Aguas residuales >  Caracterización de los lodos de depuradoras generados en España.   Fuente:MARM

## REEGE

Caracterización de los lodos de depuradoras generados en España (NIPO 770-10-256-5) 
La publicación del estudio "Caracterización de los lodos de depuradoras generados en España" recoge información sobre la composición de los lodos generados en las estaciones depuradoras de aguas residuales en España (metales pesados, parámetros agronómicos, patógenos y contaminantes orgánicos), así como de los tratamientos más habituales de los mismos. En el estudio han participado 66 EDAR pertenecientes a 16 Comunidades Autónomas, que representan al 75% de la población.

El estudio ha permitido evaluar el cumplimiento de la Directiva 86/278/CEE relativa a la protección del medio ambiente y, en particular, de los suelos, en la utilización de los lodos de depuradora en agricultura, así como de los borradores para su revisión, y ha contribuido a mejorar el conocimiento de las características de los lodos, permitiendo con ello a las administraciones competentes y sectores involucrados mejorar la gestión de los lodos.

Para la realización de este trabajo se suscribió un convenio entre el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, y Medio Rural y Marino, el Centro de Estudios Hidrográficos del CEDEX y la Asociación Española de Abastecimiento de Agua y Saneamiento (AEAS). Participaron además los laboratorios del Centro de Investigaciones Energéticas Medioambientales y Tecnológicas (CIEMAT), del Instituto Madrileño de Investigación y Desarrollo Rural, Agrario y Alimentario (IMIDRA), así como el Instituto Geológico y Minero de España (IGME).

Pd. En la página del marm viene detallado el estudio en cuestión.

----------

